# Remy HVH250 electric brushless motor 90kW - 550$ on eBay



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

Hi there!

As I remember these motors are used only with liquid cooling and 200-700V range, so in this case they are pretty much an overkill...


----------



## yodani (Mar 11, 2015)

Ai! said:


> Hi there!
> 
> As I remember these motors are used only with liquid cooling and 200-700V range, so in this case they are pretty much an overkill...


Thanks Ai,

I thought so too but if used with a 400v battery what would be the cheappest controller that can drive this motor?

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

it would be some controllers from the junkyards, prius, leaf, X6 hybrids and etc, but it will require Eldis's UMC drive, keep an eye on his thread, it is really awesome.


----------



## yodani (Mar 11, 2015)

Ai! said:


> it would be some controllers from the junkyards, prius, leaf, X6 hybrids and etc, but it will require Eldis's UMC drive, keep an eye on his thread, it is really awesome.


That is great ... a couple of years and we will see prices drop ... drop ... drop. Thanks for that. 

Daniel


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Ai! said:


> it would be some controllers from the junkyards, prius, leaf, X6 hybrids and etc, but it will require Eldis's UMC drive, keep an eye on his thread, it is really awesome.


Thanks, Ai! I really appreciate your support!

This is exactly the thread I was looking for - I just scored locally two Remy motors from a hybrid Mercedes (most likely). I don't know anything about these motors - only that they are 40-50kg each, one has an external spline while the other just a hollow shaft (with spline inside).

The part numbers are:

A 722 340 00 16
Remy Hungary - 8900078
H24JL10A - 063038

And the other one:
A 722 540 34 88
Remy Hungary 8900012
H17AU10A - 113738

Any ideas about specs? Some manuals perhaps? I would like to test them out and include them on the list of supported motors. Of course this doesn't have very high priority, as I still have to manufacture enough of that damn thing! Holiday season is not helping either.


----------



## yodani (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Eldis, 

Love your work 

A quick search will give you this - http://evwest.com/support/remy250.pdf


https://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250_r3_Sept_2010.pdf



http://www.neweagle.net/support/wik...20140501174637!HVH250_MotorManual20110408.pdf

Hope it helps. Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

Hi Eldis!

You can provide serials from these motors to the Remy inc directly and they will give the correct info about each motor. I have spoken to Thomas Boсkelmann [email protected] - and all He has asked were serials beginning from 890xxxx.
In the other way You can ask Chris Brune [email protected] - He also have some info and can ask Remy directly.

Hope this will help further more)))


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Perfect, thanks guys! I knew I can rely on your expertise 

I'll contact Remy directly, and see what comes out of it. These motors are small enough to be put on a permanent test bench, to do inverter performance verification and to see how well can the inverter auto-tune parameters (max torque per amp). These are very interesting IPM topology motors. They seem to be very torque-dense.

Of course some mechanical housing with oil cooling would have to be manufactured. Not my cup of tea (but will try anyway).


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

By the way it was announced last week that Borg Warner bought Remy International and like it often happens during such transactions they fired a bunch of people, including Thomas Boсkelmann mentionned above (confirmed by his linkedin profile).

Should you see a good deal for these motors, don't pass it since their future availability will depend on what BW wants to do with it. The production of the HVH line was allowed by DOE funding which is now expired, so it they don’t see a way to make profits with it, they might stop it.


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

EVCan said:


> By the way it was announced last week that Borg Warner bought Remy International and like it often happens during such transactions they fired a bunch of people, including Thomas Boсkelmann mentionned above (confirmed by his linkedin profile).
> 
> Should you see a good deal for these motors, don't pass it since their future availability will depend on what BW wants to do with it. The production of the HVH line was allowed by DOE funding which is now expired, so it they don’t see a way to make profits with it, they might stop it.


That's bad news...


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I Bought one of these remy motors last year, i also bought a Toyota highlander Inverter module with the intent on building my own controller to drive it based on Lebowski FOC, 

There are now quite a few people in the same boat, which makes my life a great deal easier as programming is not my bag.
Now i have seen quite a few controllers that will easily connect, I am considering getting one of these UMC boards to drive it.

Do you think it would be a good idea to obtain another motor to use as a dyno?


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

Ane of these motors will be very usefull as they are almost in every award winning EV or moto, rimac concept one, lightning bike f.e.


----------



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

yodani said:


> HI there I have seen some of these Remy HVH250 electric brushless motors advertised on Ebay and they sell for as low as 550$. It is a cartridge motor so it will need a housing but considering they sell new for 6000$ new... . I found also this one - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REMY-ELEC...815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4180fb0957
> 
> They seem to have come out from BMW x6 hybrid cars and develop 90 hp when oil cooled.
> 
> ...


I think these motors are designed to work with oil as cooling fluid, and i think they have oil jacket in the stator side.
Any motor can work with any voltage, but expect less power proportional to the feeded voltage.
This motor is 200A Cont. 300A peak so you can expect something between 12-36KW in your case.
This motor is a great deal but that oil jacket complicates the system.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Unless someone can design a cheap and simple jacket for these cartridge motors, they are pretty much useless. Maybe Remy can provide some design files for a jacket reference design. For sure they have it and provide that to their customers.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

i was planning on making a casting myself, there are oil inlet holes that run around the outside of the motor and there is an exit hole on the front bottom, il let you know how i get on, i have never done any casting before. the only other option is to machine one from a block or weld one from plate

this should give a rough idea:

http://www.neweagle.net/support/wik...id_Application_Manual_Rev_2-TRB-9-25-2013.pdf


----------



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

Please make some shots with camera on the motor cooling, it's interesting is it with rotor cooling, or only stator cooling!?!? 
Cheers.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Its both, read this: http://www.neweagle.net/support/wiki...-9-25-2013.pdf

If you were to use this motor at low power levels then you might be able to get away without any oil cooling at all, unlikely for EV use however.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

eldis said:


> Unless someone can design a cheap and simple jacket for these cartridge motors, they are pretty much useless.


Not exactly cheap, but definitely not useless...


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

So on Tomdb's request, here are some more pictures of the Remy HVH motors. The dimensions are in cm, and the motors on the photos are always put such that larger motor is on the right.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cfzxcfexpr445px/AAC3xUOyPnDpuIG7KHJo5lWWa?dl=0

If you compare them with Hollie Maea's racing motor photo, you'll notice that the cooling flange doesn't look like a big deal (at least from outside it looks rather straight forward).

As I said before, these motors are not much of a priority for me - I have them to test out IPM control algorithms and auto-tuning of parameters. 
Let me know what else would you like me to measure on the assembly - but contacting Remy about drawings might be a bit more useful


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

If you get the time, pull off the metal flange, grey piece with hex socket heads. 

This motor is the best to get re purposed because of the shaft.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Tomdb said:


> If you get the time, pull off the metal flange, grey piece with hex socket heads.
> 
> This motor is the best to get re purposed because of the shaft.


I've added new pictures in the dropbox. Refresh the link to see the bigger motor without that plastic grey flange.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Done some work in solidworks to get an starting point for further design.

The hardest part is that there is only a one sided bearing mouting for the rotor. This means the "front side" , side without the encoder needs a way of centering on the housing and contain a bearing. 

How much room between the windings and the aluminium plate, which the plastic cover bolts to?


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Tomdb said:


> Done some work in solidworks to get an starting point for further design.
> 
> The hardest part is that there is only a one sided bearing mouting for the rotor. This means the "front side" , side without the encoder needs a way of centering on the housing and contain a bearing.
> 
> How much room between the windings and the aluminium plate, which the plastic cover bolts to?


Wow, nice model 

I've added two more photos.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

oh nice, I got some more 3d goodness coming your way.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Done some roughing out for housing design and a shaft. 

I made both side of the housing contain bearings so that larger loads can be handled. Only issue I am not sure on is the exits/feed through for the HV and the encoder signal. 

Currently modeled an extra 10KG of alumnium housing and 1.5 KG other components, so weight will start adding up once all the packaging need are taken care of.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the remy motor with the output shaft, i took it apart today to see where the oil inlets and outlets are.

the tiny holes at the top when the motor is the right way up (ie horizontal) are the inlets which flow onto the windings from the top 

the outlets are on the front and back bottom of the motor 

there is also the inlet for cooling the rotor at the back, the flow this needs will have to be determined too much here will ruin the motor pretty quickly.

its as simple as that, making a housing should be strait forward.

Im going to try and cast one using a lost wax process.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Making a housing is not the hardest part. Getting the tolerances right for a good result, both in performance and cost. 

Of course casting would be ideal, however for one-offs cnc machining is the cheapest and fastest.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I have thought about CNC, its certainly alot easier but i had a look at some billets and they were quite pricey! i dont want to spend more on the housing than i did on the motor.

my thought is to cast a basic shape and then machine it to size, i honestly think that as long as the flange is machined square and its strong enough to take the torque it doesn't really matter. 

I have plenty of aluminium that should be easily cast-able, ive heard pistons and hard drives are good metal to use, and they are free.

I have not done any casting or mold making before so it will be a bit of a learning curve, and i expect a quite few failures. I have a feeling that the shape i end up casting will end up just being a tube and that the rest will be done by milling machine and lathe but we will see.

Those cad drawings are really good work btw.


----------



## a1234 (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anybody of you know the connector pin assignment of these motors?


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

a1234 said:


> Does anybody of you know the connector pin assignment of these motors?


google remy hvh250 pdf and you should find various datasheets on the motor including the wiring for the resolver.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I have made mold of the housing out of wax, took 3 tries to get it right, i was having problems with the metal quenching the wax and causing distortion, so i heated the motor up in the oven before i poured and it worked. 

I have to reinforce the thin parts around the motor and possibly put a flange around the bottom too to bolt on the back cover, and also to repair any imperfections.


----------



## Electric Dave (Sep 2, 2015)

Resolver Pinout is in this PDF


----------



## yodani (Mar 11, 2015)

bigmotherwhale said:


> I have made mold of the housing out of wax, took 3 tries to get it right, i was having problems with the metal quenching the wax and causing distortion, so i heated the motor up in the oven before i poured and it worked.
> 
> I have to reinforce the thin parts around the motor and possibly put a flange around the bottom too to bolt on the back cover, and also to repair any imperfections.


Wow that is a great looking mold. It's great to see this done. I wonder what would cost to order just the housing from rhemy. This motor is for sale on eBay for a while now : http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281336809815 

Another motor-generator that can be bought cheap is the Honda IMA. These are between 15 and 23 kw. I would love to have one attached on the flywheel as a generator but have no clue how it will behave in a long run... Note how the windings are nice and tidy, with rectangular whire: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/331585474515 

20 kw for 250$... Hard to beat. You could build a housing for this one easily.

Cheers, 
Daniel


----------



## yodani (Mar 11, 2015)

One Remy on Ebay sold with the front plate... http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271985204238


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

I think one inherent design disadvantage in Hair Pin windings for motorcycles at least is not being able to have high turn count.
When you go for maximum power at 700v you end up with a motor that wants to turn at 10k rpm and most 520 chains wont stand up to that kind of force in a straight drive setup.
Fine in a car with a geared transmission.
This is why Emrax is preferred for bike as they are very slow turning.
Still tempted to try one of these Remy's though, very cheap.
Cudo's to you guys for getting into this build.


----------



## fugly17 (Nov 25, 2014)

Was anyone able to get any information on these before the merger and subsequent firings?

I have the larger one with no output shaft.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Tomdb said:


> Done some roughing out for housing design and a shaft.
> 
> I made both side of the housing contain bearings so that larger loads can be handled. Only issue I am not sure on is the exits/feed through for the HV and the encoder signal.
> 
> Currently modeled an extra 10KG of alumnium housing and 1.5 KG other components, so weight will start adding up once all the packaging need are taken care of.


Hi Tom,

I have two of the 8900012's that I plan on building into a single housing. Similar to the AMR's dual core. I am working on getting better specs for the motors, should hear back soon on that. I also use SW for modeling, did you model the 8900012 or the other one? Would you be willing to share your SW files if you do have the 8900012?

I will report back with any finding on specs.

Thanks,
Brock


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Got mine in today. |I will be making a relatively detailed model for my case development.

Biggest diameter is 240mm so a soup pan of 24cm would be a good starting point. Going to hunt for some pans this weekend.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Got the model to a stage I designed a housing for it, just need to figure out how im making the main plate which will fit the front of the motor. Maybe Ill cast it then have it machined at a work colleague of mine. 

Got a test bench built to test out the motor with the Lewboski controller.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

great work, I see you have had the same idea as me using pans, i'm using one for the back plate cover. 

seems to be coming together nicely.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

There was a small hick-up, the auto "learn" got hung up because of the sample rate was set too high. This meant I hunted a few electrical gremlins that were non-existent. But after some conversation with Lebowski I got it sorted.

She spins , completely sensorless (that is motor sensors). This means I can now start to sink more money into adapting the motor, so a casing and shaft.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I have made some progress too, My mold is currently at the foundry so I will have the beginnings of a case for my motor, by sometime next week 

Good to see one of these up and running, I haven't seen anyone even spin one up yet. 
It will be interesting to find out how much starting torque it can produce sensorless.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

As the motor spins, I made an pcb for the controller brain. This will be mounted in the Honda Inverter I have. 

Then I can take down my test stand, as It takes up the center of the shed right now. Then I can make the mechanical bits to adapt the motor to a gearbox/differential. Looking into casting the main face plate, since machining down so much aluminum is a waste of time and money. Also I will try to get more exact dimensions of the inside spline on the motor with the gears cut into the shaft.


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

RMS 100 instructions for HVH setup, Might have a bit of other relevant info for others as well.
View attachment PM100_Remy.pdf


----------



## lastcyrol (Dec 12, 2015)

Does any of you, who own a motor like this know which Remy HVH250 model (090S, 115S, etc.) these correspond to? Originally I thought the longer one is 115S or 115D and the shorter(and larger in diameter) — 090S or 090D, but the eBay Seller said the longer is more like 090S. I need power/torque curves.


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

Here You are the manual and the specs, Your welcome)


----------



## lastcyrol (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you for the info. It is still hard for me to figure this out.
From what I read the longer motor A 722 340 00 16 appears to be 090S and the shorter A 722 540 34 88 — 060S. 
However the power graphics give 060S around 45kW at 300V and 060D(or 060P) — almost 90kW at 300V. At eBay that motor is listed as capable of 67kw at 280V. 
I must be wrong about something, but what?


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

I really dought that You have D (dual)(or P - parallel) versions of the motors, so please refer to S (serial) curves on maps.

D version can deliver high power due to less back emf and can maintain needed torque to higher than S version rpm, BUT in terms of usability low end torque will be around 50% less when compared to S version.
So if You need to build sport or drag vehicle(moto) or something like that then D is the way to go. In all other cases S is much more interesting.


----------



## JetPack (Oct 1, 2012)

Did you guys get this motor working in a casting? If not if someone gives me a motor (thus I keep it) I will design and cnc a billet housing for yours. I would like to test this motor so you help me ill help you.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey all I decided to sell my Remy cores, also listed a couple Rinehart Inverters PM100DXRs that would work well with these motors. 

eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/331902330937

eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/331902335707

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

These motors/controllers are very good choice. Why selling them??


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Ai! said:


> These motors/controllers are very good choice. Why selling them??


Ya I have learned that I am great at doing projects for others but when it comes to projects for my self they just don't really happen.

So I am better off buying more tools 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricTuga (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to to the forum, please forgive me if I do something wrong with the posts!
I just bought 2 of these Ebay motors that I plan to use in a EV.
I don't know very well how to build the housing. 
Are any of you doing any progress with the housing? Did the 24 cm pan worked?


----------



## sdb (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Tom, did you get it the casing working with the oil cooling?
would there be any chance of getting the solidworks files from?


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

sdb said:


> Hi Tom, did you get it the casing working with the oil cooling?
> would there be any chance of getting the solidworks files from?


I have a file for the 890012 core, but no housing. See attached .zip


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

What motor do you exactly have?

I only have a few measurements with digital calipers, but no real parts made.


----------



## sdb (Nov 1, 2017)

Many thanks for the model and replies, I wasn't sure how you were getting on with this project as the last post seemed to be in 2016. 

Have you been figuring the casing out / controller ect or did the project get 
shelved for a while. Been there with my project already!

I purchased the larger HVH 090S as pics below.

There are a few variants but presume this is oil cooled I was told Dexron 6 automatic transmission fluid was needed.

not sure if

HVH250-90 SOM 
HVH250-90-SWM take it this is water now

Is the blue connector the low voltage / temp sensor? or for the resolver position sensor or all of the above?

I think the only thing i know for sure is that the 3 screw fittings are of the
high voltage 3 phase supply lol

https://imgur.com/3BW3ckE









Serial
https://imgur.com/AYP8sSZ

On the subject of oil cooling - 

from the information on this post have i gathered the info, I'm i along the right lines with the below images for the oil inputs and outputs?

https://imgur.com/wAvDfli
https://imgur.com/5H78FiM 
https://imgur.com/A3m4wGk

What is the raised plate for with 5 holes and rebate slot? just for auto manufactures purpose 
https://imgur.com/r630Ovm

Hope pics work 

Also i have bought the start of a controller for the motor from and waiting for 
that an a resolver PCB 

https://pandspowerelectronics.ecwid...rol-Driver-Board/p/59121602/category=16287307

So the intent is to build this AC Controller for the motor
https://www.instructables.com/id/200kW-AC-Motor-Controller-for-Electric-Car/

Paul of PandS is also a member of this site.

I haven't used soildworks for a number of years so pretty rusty but,
hopefully between all of us we can bring our projects to fruition!


----------



## sdb (Nov 1, 2017)

Ah, its the other one 
https://imgur.com/zETiVa7


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Looking for this one?


----------



## sdb (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## sdb (Nov 1, 2017)

Can anyone clarify any of these pics, am i on the right track with these?

thanks


----------



## sdb (Nov 1, 2017)

So i've had a good read of the documentation over the Christmas hols. I think 
if I'm reading it correct the stator and rotor need to be cooled at the ends and 
center doesn't necessarily need cooling. 

I also removed the ends to have a look at the internal windings. To me they look like they are coated with a moisture resistant. They also seem oily. The manual states the the that oil must not be allowed to collect between the rotor and stator. Which i presume means it can pass through but must remain continuously flowing. 

I could only remove one end as the other would require me to cut the low voltage wires. These are in a bit of a precarious position and seem to be located at the bottom when they might of been better at the top of the point of motor for my purposes. 

My idea might be to just create end cappings and do away with the existing ones.










http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=802&pictureid=6034

Think the oil level needs to either be similar to the above picture, or maybe 
a reservoir at the bottom then suck the oil upwards through the motor like a 
traditional ICE with a pump (Thinking external). If it was like the pic I would need a method of measuring exactly how much I need in oil or a dipstick / level window method. So the reservoir seems a better option as it would be easier to determine. 

It would be really cool with a visible stator though


----------



## bobbyboblington (Jan 2, 2018)

This may be jumping the gun a bit but as i’ve read that at least one person has taken a wax casting to have a mold made for an engine housing, would anyone else consider a group order for castings?


----------



## rowen01960 (Jun 17, 2018)

If the cartridge CAD model is correct (prior post) AND the Housing interface is standardized ... I am able to define a structural Housing Tool String for an FRP (Carbon or Glass) with 40-30% reduced mass... FEA simlation will substantiate the Stress/Deformation at ET/Operating Temps. The VARTM TDP will be freely available and include the Tooling Geometry, Laminate Scheme and Machining Drawing. If there is more than 5 interested parties I will invest on my side. Most local savvy Bond Shops could fab ... or you could toolin in the optional MDF material ... if you have acces to a 3axis CNC and a vacuum pump ...  robert


----------



## VickyW (Oct 11, 2019)

hey guys im farly new and was going through this thread and did some research of my own. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Remy-HVH25...733841?hash=item4443784dd1:g:Rc8AAOSwPuhdVeCX

i found this but please dont tell me its not actually that price ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They are that price, and they're typically double that cost, and you need to source an inverter to match. They're great motors with a very high power to weight. I got a HVH250-115-DOM recently that I'm looking to use for a future build.

The SOM is not as high of a power as the DOM, but it may meet your needs just fine. 

See datasheets here and show the difference in power and torque curves for the SOM versus DOM:
https://www.cascadiamotion.com/borgwarner-housed-motors.html

Let me know if you have questions, as I work for Cascadia Motion.


----------



## VickyW (Oct 11, 2019)

dang double that price?? ive been holding off, but in that case would it be a good move if i ordered that one?


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

They're a great motor but as frodus says you do need an inverter. I use(d) a PM100DX which is a fantastic device and Rinehart/Cascadia know this motor very well. 

Oh... https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1047119#post1047119


----------



## VickyW (Oct 11, 2019)

thanks for getting back! wheres a good site i can order one?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

VickyW said:


> thanks for getting back! wheres a good site i can order one?


EDIT: These motors are not compatible with our inverter. It's not a standard HVH250.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Several vendors sell the inverter and it's possible you can purchase directly from Cascadia. Travis?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes they can. Cascadia Motion is the manufacturer of the PM and RM series inverters and we sell to individuals as well as re-sellers. Our inverters can be found here:
https://www.cascadiamotion.com/pm-family-low-volume.html

EDIT: These motors are not compatible with our inverter. It's not a standard HVH250.


----------



## fifurnio (Jan 26, 2020)

I try to post what seems to me interesting information on REMY Cartridge engines that can be found at interesting prices on the net.
Code 8900078 is expected to be The Right Engine of this exploded. Related to BMW X6

The predisposition of the crown gear on the steel flange on the side opposite to the output gear made me presuppose the preparation for an epicyclic group with exit on the opposite side.
It was not possible that this thing was present without a practical practice, so I searched and then found some pictures of the transmission of the BMW X6 and found my engine, as well as a second similar with alternative functions of generator and engine.
BMW must be very careful with the development of this system.
I have no certain information about this engine, apart from those readable on the attached image, therefore 63 kW and 280 N / m which according to my calculations should correspond to a speed of around 1600 RPM

I took the dimensions of the engine and defined a CAD model, I designed a case on this, for now I have put aside the project, but I hope to be able to take it back in the future to make a car hybrid that I just purchased.

I think to build a CNC welded and milled stainless steel case, for a single piece to make an aluminum casting I think it becomes a longer and more expensive process.

In the meantime, if someone has other information, in particular on the electrical quantities and on the graphs relating to the direct output, these are welcome.


----------



## Jack-Lee (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello, I now have both engines here and have a choice. More accurate data would be really helpful.
Anybody used this Motor now? I search a Controller for that, Rinehart dont work without tuning File. The Support say, this are NOT HVH250 engines.


PS. how you get the rear Motorplate off?


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

Schedule 80 aluminium tube has the right internal diameter for the rear o ring on these. i just need to sleeve the front section down. ill let you know how i get on.


----------



## kimhe (Oct 30, 2020)

fifurnio said:


> I try to post what seems to me interesting information on REMY Cartridge engines that can be found at interesting prices on the net.
> Code 8900078 is expected to be The Right Engine of this exploded. Related to BMW X6
> 
> The predisposition of the crown gear on the steel flange on the side opposite to the output gear made me presuppose the preparation for an epicyclic group with exit on the opposite side.
> ...


I'm also very interested in using this motor in my own project. Could you possibly share your CAD model. It would save me plenty of time


----------



## TBZ (7 mo ago)

T*H*R*E*A*D ~ R*E*V*I*V*A*L 

Anyone make any headway on this? I'm strongly considering getting an HVH250 but information outside of this thread and the manual doesn't really show a full picture. Also those step files in this thread are VERY MUCH appreciated. Thank you, @winzeracer and @Tomdb and everyone else for all the information.

Has anyone else installed the HVH250 yet with their custom cases/housings?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

$6500 HVH250 or $400 Leaf? Tough choice...

Then there's the cost of the inverters to run them.

The world has moved on since 2015.


----------



## TBZ (7 mo ago)

@remy_martian Can you get better numbers with a leaf motor with a better battery?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Leaf's supposedly good for ~300HP at ~500V.

I like Cascadia's integrated version of the HVH, and the Eluminator, but they're north of $12k with inverter.

An HVH250 is a rifle shot these days, imo, whereas it was a broadly applicable beauty 7-10 years ago. 

Too many other options from an integrated system solution perspective these days...new and salvage. BW is building bespoke variants, like the Eluminator....it's not a 250 cartridge. That has depreciated the HVH's value significantly, imo.


----------



## TBZ (7 mo ago)

Yeah I was looking to spend about 12k-15k on the major components(not counting cables, connectors, etc). Prices are crazy for everything. I had no idea about the leaf or bolt as even an option. Figured that and the other oem motors were already made of unobtainium. 

Just saw this guy with his GT86 with a leaf engine. Might have to go back to the drawing board for what I want on my build. Keeping a Nissan product under the hood would be kinda sweet though...


----------

